# Which Arrow will you use this year!



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll be shooting my ACC 3-28s again this year unless something happens. I would shoot the CX stuff but I already have plenty of ACCs and really don't feel like dropping any coin at the moment.


----------



## alltires (Sep 10, 2010)

last few years, I have shot the Easton ACC Prohunters, Awesome arrows- This year I tried for the first time Carbon Express, Aramid, I am very impressed with the quality and straightness.. you cannot go wrong with either..


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Just ordered a dozen Easton Carbon One's 660's... they should fly great, and I heard they are tough too.. cant wait to get them setup!

B~


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

ACC's for me.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I will be using CX Medallion Pros this year. I ended the season with them last year and loved them. 

I do still have some Nano XRs that I love, they will be for sale if anyone is looking for 530s or 490s.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Lightspeeds an ACG's


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

ACC 3-28's.

Robert


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Maxima 250 3d Selects.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

ccwilder3 said:


> Maxima 250 3d Selects.


Have you tried the Blue Streaks yet? Everyone I know that loved the Maximas still has some left and haven't switched yet.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Kade said:


> Have you tried the Blue Streaks yet? Everyone I know that loved the Maximas still has some left and haven't switched yet.


A buddy just bought a couple of dozen but is still shooting his 3d selects. LOL. I'll let you know if he ever starts shooting them.


----------



## strapassasin (Feb 7, 2011)

Victory VForce HV V1 400's


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I almost bought a doz to hunt with last fall but I got a killer deal on some ACCs so I went with those instead. I will probably be using Blue Streaks the next time I buy hunting shafts. But for the price of them I might as well just spend a few more bucks and go with the Medallions again, then I can have 2 doz instead of one


----------



## bobby1772 (Jan 13, 2012)

carbon express maxima 350


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Kade said:


> I almost bought a doz to hunt with last fall but I got a killer deal on some ACCs so I went with those instead. I will probably be using Blue Streaks the next time I buy hunting shafts. But for the price of them I might as well just spend a few more bucks and go with the Medallions again, then I can have 2 doz instead of one


My buddy got his off Ebay...$100 a dozen shipped.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Lightspeed


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Easton carbonone 410s, 110 grn points, vanetec fita 1.75s, and pin nocks..... Excellent for my setup


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

ACG's for me.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

easton x10s 500s


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Beman MFX 340's with a competition nock buster point


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

paheadhunter said:


> Beman MFX 340's with a competition nock buster point


When did they start making points for little arrows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Victory Vforce V3's 350 just bought them, how are they?

They will be tipped with a 2 blade Blood Runner or Spitfire's


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I will be using Carbon One's again only in the 410 spine this year, faster cams on my bow this season and a little more DW. I am up in the air though on what color FF187 vanes to get, I have trouble seeing my arrows in the target. Any suggestions?? I normally shoot with two guys, one uses flo orange and the other flo green FF's.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I tried Real red and black, PSE colors, but that didn't cut it!! Couldn't see them at all in the faces.


----------



## Monster X (Oct 19, 2010)

Victory Vaps V1, 120 grain points.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

mhill said:


> Victory Vforce V3's 350 just bought them, how are they?
> 
> They will be tipped with a 2 blade Blood Runner or Spitfire's


That's awesome. Your gonna have issues shooting them in a tournament though. This is a FIELD ARCHERY topic and forum, no hunting here


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I'm shooting GT XXX's for field this year.


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

CE Nano XR 450's again for the 4th year in a row. Started out with 2.dz Im down to 18 or 19 I think that will cover it. Totally love these shafts. I don't even have to refletch any of them. They are still good from last year 187 FF and 120gr points.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

LightSpeed 3d's 400's 29" c-c, and 100gr tips with FlexFletch FFP-175 (white) total weight = 348gr


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

RatherBArchery said:


> I tried Real red and black, PSE colors, but that didn't cut it!! Couldn't see them at all in the faces.


The fletching colour does really make that much difference in seeing your arrows in the target. The nock is what you see.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Moparmatty said:


> The fletching colour does really make that much difference in seeing your arrows in the target. The nock is what you see.


Exactly. We both shoot black vanes and I have no problems seeing my arrows in the target or yours when we shot together. 

It's all about nock color.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Iam using CX Medallions this year with blue wrap, black fletch and yellow soma pin nocks. What color nock shows up best ?


----------



## shakyhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

carbon express blue streak's for me. shoot great


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Easton ACE 470's .... (same as last year)


----------



## Sumpfmann (Feb 27, 2008)

Gold Tip ultralights 400's, 80 gr point, 2 3/16 red spin-wing vanes.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

DXTCLUE said:


> Iam using CX Medallions this year with blue wrap, black fletch and yellow soma pin nocks. What color nock shows up best ?



Depends on your eyes and what you see well. As for the Soma nocks. None of them but maybe the green are going to show up very well.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm planning on switching from A/C/Es (too fragile) to the Medallion Pros for this season. I'm really excited to get them set up and looking forward to the weather to break so I can GO OUTDOORS!!!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

Kade said:


> When did they start making points for little arrows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was on the competition archery website and saw the points for the gr kinetic shafts. I figured since the gt kinetic was compatible with the hit system the points would work in my mfx shafts. An they did. Just glued them this weekend and they for great


----------



## gripNrip (Oct 7, 2003)

Gold Tip Ultralight 500's... Used them last year and really liked them. This year I am going to try 1.5 inch Bohning X-Vanes. Love those One Stringer wraps...


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I have ACG 430's with the new FITA multi-color wraps and flo yellow FF-187's and I'm probably gonna try the new Easton Pro Field shafts made up the same...just to experiment. I really love how tough the ACG's are!! I shot them through about 8 bales and foamies at Redding last year with zero issues.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I shoot with a guy who uses flo. orange vanes and those do show up well!! My cosmic green worked too but am thinking of switching to something different than them to eliminate confusion on the bale.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Lumenock need to make pin nocks  You could see those ha,ha


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

RatherBArchery said:


> I shoot with a guy who uses flo. orange vanes and those do show up well!! My cosmic green worked too but am thinking of switching to something different than them to eliminate confusion on the bale.


Ray. I think no matter what colour of fletching you're using, there'll always be confusion on what ever bale you're shooting. 

:chortle: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Funny!! 
I am getting my money back this year, how many points are you giving me at Nat's???
Better be alot cause I am shooting like crap :wink:


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> I'm shooting GT XXX's for field this year.


HHHHMMMM intresting!!!!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't beleive everything Matty says


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

RatherBArchery said:


> Funny!!
> I am getting my money back this year, how many points are you giving me at Nat's???
> Better be alot cause I am shooting like crap :wink:


I truley am shooting like crap. Point spread to be determined.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

super* said:


> HHHHMMMM intresting!!!!!!


What?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

what about the target you posted a picture of with the center punched out, I am not falling for it again


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

GT 22 series Hd Nocks Bohning Xvanes 80gr tip!!!!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

What picture?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

FB picture where you were shooting past the lathe


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Carbon Express Nano Pro's.They stay straight and dont take a bend no matter how hard the target butt.Spine is consistant throughout the dozen arrows.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Picked up my field arrows last night and am excited to get them assemblied. I decided to go with flo. orange GT HD pin nocks and flo. orange FFS-187 vanes. Should be able to see those??? 
Will not match the bow or quiver but as long as I can pick them out on the butt I do not care  Forgot wraps while I was at LAS so will be getting those before glue-up starts, can install both ends though.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

My trusty protours


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

just ordered a dzn medallion pros, should be here tomorrow


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> What?


well lets see fattest carbon on the market for field. wind drift. fitting 4 arrows in a spot. 80yds. idk about all that.


----------



## Just x's (Aug 7, 2007)

pro tour 420s for me


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Pro tour 380s and Pro Field 420s.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I am trying victory vap's, I am still new to field and would like to get my scores in the mid 540's


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

LHpuncher said:


> I am trying victory vap's, I am still new to field and would like to get my scores in the mid 540's


XHunter shot them to win Nationals in 09. They will work but the arrow isnt gonna get you in the 40s. That's all you. :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

Kade said:


> XHunter shot them to win Nationals in 09. They will work but the arrow isnt gonna get you in the 40s. That's all you. :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I agree. I was in the high 530's to low 540's the past 2 years but I would like to get to the point where I can be low 540's to mid 540's all the time. But it wasn't the arrows costing me before other than maybe a few points.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Acc 3-28...

I'm done with all carbon shifts... I've tried a bunch of them, and none shoot as consistantly for me as ACCs...


----------



## dj102399 (Mar 13, 2011)

Trying the VAP's this year


----------



## Huey04 (Oct 15, 2008)

I ditched my ACC's this year and just went back to VAP V1's with 120 points, flo green flex fletch 187, and flo green pin nocks. 
I shot the nano force when they first came out with great results and just haven't had the same consistency with the ACC's. I got my new arrows put together last weekend and got outdoors last night with them for the first time. after getting the rest height dialed in I was hitting spot on at 20 and had to dial down to 68 on the 70 stake. After making the adjustment I got 7 out of 8 in the spot at 70 on my first end and was consistently getting better groups than I had been with the ACC. I love these arrows.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Huey04 said:


> I ditched my ACC's this year and just went back to VAP V1's with 120 points, flo green flex fletch 187, and flo green pin nocks.
> I shot the nano force when they first came out with great results and just haven't had the same consistency with the ACC's. I got my new arrows put together last weekend and got outdoors last night with them for the first time. after getting the rest height dialed in I was hitting spot on at 20 and had to dial down to 68 on the 70 stake. After making the adjustment I got 7 out of 8 in the spot at 70 on my first end and was consistently getting better groups than I had been with the ACC. I love these arrows.


I had the exact opposite experience with consistancy... When I switched back for the Nanoforce/VAP to Acc's I instantly started shooting better scores.

Guess that's why there is a lot of different stuff out there...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Lightspeeds.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm trying kinetic 500's.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally went and dropped the money on x10 Protour 520s. 26.25" nock throat to end of carbon with 120 gr SS tips.

Been playing with them this past week and I must say, I can already see a big difference in group size compared with my old GT Kinetics


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Carbon Express Blue Streak Select 150's with 70gr pts, pin nocks and FF187's (276.5 gr). I had to go down in draw wgt this year, so I wanted a lighter setup than my trusty ACG or ACC's.


----------



## X50shooter (Jan 16, 2012)

trying out harvest time H-1's


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

x10 Protours.


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

going to try vp3 see how they are over the litespeeds


----------



## caribouhunter30 (Jun 28, 2006)

Well dropped the dough Friday and picked up the new Easton A/C Profield's in 430 spine. Needed new arrows since I decided to switch to Spiral X cam's on the Contender.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I went to the GT ultra light pros. Wow! Tuned great, all finished arrows within 1.5 gr. Set them up got sight marks at 20 and 60, ran the numbers through Archers Advantage and shot a 275 half first time out on the field course this year. The only ones I missed were tricky side hill shot and I dont have a level in my sight (I just got a new one in yesterday!)


----------

